

Ruby + OS X - plcstpierre

Today I wanted to write some ruby. So I decided to install Ruby 1.9.2. But I realized that I do not have the developer tools installed because I just reinstall my mac. After that I realized that Apple will make me pay for developer tools (like make, gcc, etc...).<p>I know, I can use ruby 1.8.7 and download XCode 3 for free. But in the long term, what will happen?<p>Any other solution?
======
mechanical_fish
You will pay the lousy five bucks?

What, you don't have five bucks? Where did the at-least-$200 computer come
from? Can't you get five bucks the same way?

The other obvious alternative is Linux. I'm told Ubuntu runs fine on your Mac
hardware.

~~~
plcstpierre
That not the point. The point is the tools are free/open. And what will
happens when Apple will decide to make you pay 1000$ for software package?

~~~
mechanical_fish
Xcode is not FOSS. (Cue the world's tiniest open-source violin.)

And if Apple ever were to charge $1k for Xcode -- an event which has not
happened and almost certainly will not happen -- it would work approximately
like the Windows ecosystem works today. (Have you priced Visual Studio
lately?) Casual programmers and many (if not most) pro web developers would
promptly switch to Linux or to FOSS development packages on Mac OS;
professional Mac OS/iOS devs would pay, just as they pay for tools like
Photoshop or Flash. Meanwhile, the signal-to-noise ratio in the App Store
might actually go up. (Which is the only reason why I think the idea is merely
crazy, not too-crazy-to-contemplate. In the past, I believe I have heard
various professional iOS developers state that they would be happy to pay
Apple $999 per year for app-review privileges, if the result was faster,
better app reviews with better feedback.)

~~~
plcstpierre
You still miss the point. The point is if I want gcc, make for compiling ruby.
This projects are supposed to be free/os/shoud-not-paid.

The point is I do not care about Xcode and iPhone development. The point is I
want to compile and run the last version of Ruby.

I really frustrating that all easy mechanisms (install developer tools and you
have everything) is gone in the paid land.

If I have to leave the Apple ecosystem, fine. But I was looking for less
drastic way. Someone who made a "get-all-these-app-witout-apple-xcode-stuff-
because-you-shoud-pay-for-that" will be a good solution.

------
nolite
you have to pay to be able to compile software on the MAC??

~~~
plcstpierre
Actually no. But IMO in a near future yes.

~~~
plcstpierre
Does anyone who down voted me gave a shot to compile a c++ program without the
developer tools?

------
jsimoes
I don't think you need XCode for that. Check this out: <http://www.ruby-
lang.org/en/downloads/>

In last instance, like "mechanical_fish" pointed out, you can always use Linux
(or event Windows) and run them on a VM.

~~~
plcstpierre
I never said you need Xcode.

The easy way to install the last version of ruby is to compile and install
from source. If I want to do that, I need make, gcc, etc... Actually, if I
want to install that tools easily I need to install Apple developer tools...
and now I have to paid for that.

Okay, I can download and install each software from the
apple.com/opensource... put it is such a pain. I can download XCode 3.... but
it is not the lastest nor the greatest. Okay, I can change my OS, but I love
it. It is sad that I have to move from it.

